# Do you have to install mac games to play them?



## Gaylori (Aug 31, 2012)

I am getting a mac in a few days, i have also brought s few games. these are Mac games im not using crossover or anything. i was wondering if you have to install these games to the hardware like a PC or do the games play from disc like an xbox or a playstation?


3D Visualization Company


----------



## artov (Aug 31, 2012)

Mac is computer, so you have install the games. Some games might need that you have the CD on the driver when playing (at least Civilization IV works that way).


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 31, 2012)

Each game may have different options, so you would check for a read-me, or other user guide for each one.


----------

